# Competative trail riding



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone here do it? What kind of things would I need to do it? What would my horse need? What kind of things should we be able to do? I would generally like any info on this subject that anyone has. I'm thinking about starting to do competative trails and would like to know everything.  Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What type of CTR are you talking about? 

Are you talking about the ones where you do man-made trail obstacles, or are you talking about the LDR CTRs?

They're completely different things.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well, I didn't know there were diffrent types. so can you just explain them both?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Competitive trail riding consists of trails laid out with man-made obstacles and tests that you and your horse have to do in order to win or place.

They're usually shorter rides, consisting normally of no more than 7 to 10 miles, sometimes even as short as 5.

The goal is to see how well you and your horse work as a team to overcome obstacles and tests. How your horse reacts to things will also play a part in whether or not you win or place.

LDR CTRs are limited distance ride competitive trail rides. Limited distance rides are generally 25 to 35 miles, and you and your horse not only have to do some trials, but you'll have to pass veterinary fitness tests at certain points along the way. LDR CTRs are similar to endurance, but they're shorter.

True endurance rides are 50 miles and over, and usually take two or even three days to complete. LDR CTRs are designed to be done in just one day.

In LDRs, you and your horse will be disqualified if you don't meet certain veterinary standards of health and fitness, and you won't be allowed to complete the ride.

In a regular CTR, there are no fitness checks because it's merely a short trail ride with obstacles and trials.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

It wouldn't be endurance. regular CTR i guess.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A regular CTR is a fun way to find out how well you and your horse function as a team.

I've ridden in several of them over the years. One in particular had over 200 participants. I took 9th place overall, which was pretty cool. I didn't go out there for a ribbon anyway, I was just interested in having a great ride on my horse.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I just want something fun to do. But it seems you have to be a member of ATHCA to do any of them around my area.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Lonestar22 said:


> Yeah I just want something fun to do. But it seems you have to be a member of ATHCA to do any of them around my area.


 
I have also looked into the ATHCA in my area and you do have to be a member here too and it is beyond my pocket book right now..but there is trail competitions at many local shows but they are more like a trail class(man-made obstacles in an arena) and i would rather have the real thing.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

strange...here a CTR is the one where the scoring is more harsh...and they can be up to 100 miles. you get the vet check before and after the ride and it's scored on conditioning. They don't have obstacles either...or not man-made ones anyway. I think we'd call that a trail trial.

The endurance is the same as far as length, can be up to 100 but is scored based on finishing times rather than conditioning. 

Either way, you definitely will want a sponge, and comfortable things to wear/ride in!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

A local horse rescue here holds frequent competitive trail rides as a fund raiser. I haven't been yet, but I don't think you have to be a member of any organization to compete. The entry fee varies from $25 to $45 depending on the level of the competition you want.

Daughter and I plan to have our horses ready to compete next year, and are really looking forward to it. Her horse is pretty spooky, so that might be a bit hard for her. Dancer doesn't spook at anything that I can tell. Dancer has a stubborn streak 10 miles wide. (The old saying originally had the streak being a mile wide, but whoever came up with that old saying had never met Dancer!)


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

For those of you not wanting to join ACTHA, look around and see if you have any Judged Pleasure Rides or Judged Trail Rides. We have things called both of those around here, and they a similar concept as CTR, but aren't sanctioned by any national organization. They're just put on by local groups.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Amlalriiee said:


> strange...here a CTR is the one where the scoring is more harsh...and they can be up to 100 miles. you get the vet check before and after the ride and it's scored on conditioning. They don't have obstacles either...or not man-made ones anyway. I think we'd call that a trail trial.
> 
> The endurance is the same as far as length, can be up to 100 but is scored based on finishing times rather than conditioning.



I'm a little confused too. What I heard about CTR is that instead of it being a race, riders are given an optimum time to finish - they can actually be penalized for going too fast - and the distances are usually shorter than endurance.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I'm a little confused too. What I heard about CTR is that instead of it being a race, riders are given an optimum time to finish - they can actually be penalized for going too fast - and the distances are usually shorter than endurance.


Right...that's what it is here anyway. I've done one and what you described is just it. You could come in about last and still win-although you would get time penalties if you're later than the desired time. 

I don't know whether it's different in other parts of the country though? I"m in New England...so maybe it's another way in the West or South...I don't know.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There are several organizations that sanction competitive trail rides.
One of the oldest is North American Trail Ride conference ( you can find them at NATRC.ORG)

The have various classes and weight divisions. Usually Junior ( kids) Lightweight and heavyweight. Novice, Competitive Pleasure and Open divisions,

They have "B" "A" and "AA" rides. B rides are usually just one day used more for introducing the sport in a new area or getting new riders involved. " A" rides are usually check in Friday evening and leave Sunday afternoon and are the most common. The "AA" rides are usually the championship rides at the end of the season.

An "A" ride will be about 40 miles combined on the Sat-Sun. or about 20 miles each day for Novice and Competitive Pleasure divisions. Open riders will do about 50 miles over the two days. You will present you horse friday evening when you check in. A vet and a horsemanship judge will look the horse at check in and establish a baseline for that horse. Through out the weekend both judges will observe the horse/rider several times each day. Looking at conditioning, how willing the horse is to handle giving task etc. Riders are judged on horsemanship skills. Scores are totalled and prizes/ribbons given Sunday afternoon.

It is a lot like a road rally, in that you have a window of time to cover the allotted distance. Too fast or too slow and you loose. Obsticles can be all natural or they may be man made, depending on the judge and whats naturally available in the area.

Ideally the horses are all treated the same, They all cover the same distance, in the same time carrying their riders the entire distance ( no getting off and running to save a horses energy). It is not a race and most events set the speed at a brisk walk with some trotting along the way.

It's a good sport to learn how to care for your horse, how to be a better horseman, and give you the motivation to keep you horse in shape.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sort of mad at ACTHA right now. I got all ready for the ride and was excited! I signed up with them because they allowed riding in a halter (obviously within reason of safety) and that's how I ride (+ curb chain). Well Kelty did pretty awesome for an abused animal that's young, green, and has never been around so many horses or people before in his LIFE. Which, you know, isn't a fantastic score, but I was proud!

And then I get disqualified because they switcherooed the rules about halters, and didn't tell ANYONE.

Ugh! 
I therefore, don't recommend them, just because I think the principal of that was wrong and unfair.

On a more useful note, it's not very expensive.

$35 to register and become a member
$58 per ride, unless you're a junior or buddy rider, which is a lot cheaper.

If you wanna try it, I'd reccommend going as a buddy rider and you pay like $20, but you don't get scored.


----------

